# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  अंतरजाल के फोरम मैं आज के नियामको के कार्य

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो आज के दिन अनतरजाल मैं अनेकों विषयो पे लाखो फोरम है ओर उनके अपने नियामक है ,,आईये देखे आज के अनतरजाल के विभिन्न फोरम के नियामक किस प्रकार कार्य कर रहे है । 

सदस्यो से अनुरोध है की इस फोरम के नियामको पे ये सूत्र नहीं है ,अत: किसी पे व्यक्तिगत टिप्पणी ना करे ।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Nice,,try..

Aapko.kamyaabi mile aapke efforts mein

:)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नियामक , की परिभाषा नियामक , का अर्थ 
नियामक - *नियामक
*वि० संज्ञा पुं० [सं०] 
[स्त्री०*नियामिका*] 
१. नियम करनेवाला ।—नियम या कायदा बाँधनेवाला । 
२. व्यवस्था करनेवाला । विधान करनेवाला । प्रबंध करनेवाला । 
३. मारनेवाला । 
४. पोतवाह । माझी । मल्लाह ।
 ५. सारथि रथ हाँकने वाला (को०)।

----------


## badboy123455

*आगे बढाओ मित्र...........*

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत कठिन और अलग सूत्र है।

----------


## Rajeev

चाँद भाई हर बार की तरह इस बार सबसे भिन्न सूत्र का निर्माण किया।
सूत्र को गति प्रदान करे।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अनतरजाल मैं अनेक प्रकार के फोरम पे विचरण करते हुये देख रहा हूँ की प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मैं नियामको के अधिकार लगातार घटाये ही जा रहे है ,,अभी मुख्य रूप से अंतरजाल के फोरम,,, नियामको से निम्नलिखित कार्य ले रहे है -

----------


## draculla

अच्छा समय व्यतीत होगा और जानकारी भी बढ़ेगी...जल्दी से सूत्र को और आगे बढ़ाये.
we are waiting!!!!

----------


## Rajeev

> अच्छा समय व्यतीत होगा और जानकारी भी बढ़ेगी...जल्दी से सूत्र को और आगे बढ़ाये.
> we are waiting!!!!


ड्रेकु भाई हम तो दोपहर से प्रतीक्षा में हैं मगर चाँद भाई यही पे रुक गए है।
इसके बाद बता ही नहीं रहे है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अनतरजाल मैं अनेक प्रकार के फोरम पे विचरण करते हुये देख रहा हूँ की प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मैं नियामको के अधिकार लगातार घटाये ही जा रहे है ,,अभी मुख्य रूप से अंतरजाल के फोरम,,, नियामको से निम्नलिखित कार्य ले रहे है -


1 ) फोरम को बदनाम होने से रोकना - मैं देख रहा हूँ की अधिकतर फोरम पे कॉपी राईट ऐक्ट के कारण ओर आपतिजनक पोस्ट (धार्मिक दुर्भावना,child porn ) के कानून सख्त होने के बाद  सभी फोरम प्रशासक अपने फोरम को इन विषयो की आप्ति से बचाने के लिये नियामको को रात दिन स्पेसल इसी कार्य मैं लगा रखे है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सदस्यो से भी निवेदन है की वे अपने विचार रखे ,,ताकि अधिक से अधिक जानकारी मिल सके ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

2) - अधिकतर फोरम पे नियामको के लिये सबसे महत्वपूर्ण कार्य ये है की उनके फोरम पे किसी तरह का फ्री विज्ञापन या दूसरे फोरम का प्रचार ना हो ,,ऐसा करने वालो पे सीधे ही कारवाही का अधिकार अधिकतर फोरम के नियामको के पास है ।

----------


## amol05

*बदिया जानकारी दे रहे हो रगे रहो कुछ पता लगा तो जरूर बताया जायेगा ........................*

----------


## MASTRAAM

मुझे लगता है कि सभी अंग्रेजी हिंदी फोरम पर अति सक्रिय सदस्योँ (जिनको निजी जीवन मे कोई काम धंधा न हो ) को नियामक बनाया जाता है और अधिकार के रुप मे झुनझुना पकडा दिया जाता है जिसे वो बेचारे खुश होकर मुफ्त मे बजातेँ रहतेँ हैँ ।

----------


## MALLIKA

> मित्रो आज के दिन अनतरजाल मैं अनेकों विषयो पे लाखो फोरम है ओर उनके अपने नियामक है ,,आईये देखे आज के अनतरजाल के विभिन्न फोरम के नियामक किस प्रकार कार्य कर रहे है । 
> 
> सदस्यो से अनुरोध है की इस फोरम के नियामको पे ये सूत्र नहीं है ,अत: किसी पे व्यक्तिगत टिप्पणी ना करे ।


अपने तरह का अलग सूत्र !
चाँद जी बहुत ही रोचक और जानकारी वाला सूत्र का निर्माण किया है आपने !
सूत्र में आपकी मेहनत भी दिखाई देती है !
सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाये !
साथ में (+) रेपो भी !

----------


## Aljheta

अभी तक ऐसा कुछ पढ़ने को नहीं मिला जो पहले से सबको पता ना हो , सूत्रधार से प्रार्थना है की सूत्र में और भी जानकारी दे |

----------


## draculla

वाह बहुत ही बढियां जानकारी दी है.
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अभी तक ऐसा कुछ पढ़ने को नहीं मिला जो पहले से सबको पता ना हो , सूत्रधार से प्रार्थना है की सूत्र में और भी जानकारी दे |


मित्र ये तो देखा ही होगा आपने मेरी पोस्ट मैं आप जानते है इस विषय मैं तो अनुरोध है की जानकारी दे ,,अपील आपने देखि ही होगी पोस्ट नंबर 11 पे ।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> मुझे लगता है कि सभी अंग्रेजी हिंदी फोरम पर अति सक्रिय सदस्योँ (जिनको निजी जीवन मे कोई काम धंधा न हो ) को नियामक बनाया जाता है और अधिकार के रुप मे झुनझुना पकडा दिया जाता है जिसे वो बेचारे खुश होकर मुफ्त मे बजातेँ रहतेँ हैँ ।


ha ha
badi mazedaar baat likhdi aapne aaj fir.. agar aapko bura na lage to ek msg karna chahti hun aapko...

----------


## MASTRAAM

> ha ha
> badi mazedaar baat likhdi aapne aaj fir.. agar aapko bura na lage to ek msg karna chahti hun aapko...


बिलकुल करो जान !
इन्तजार में ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अनतरजाल के एक व्यसक फोरम के नियामको के लिए घोषित योग्यता ओर उनके कार्य ,,बिलकुल लेटेस्ट घोषणा है - 


 Support Team Members Needed for Forum*
 It   is  our immense pleasure to observe that *****family is growing   day by day with the co-operation of every Members. All the valued   members are enjoying their stay with us and working for the betterment   of this community. Now-a-days the Forum is growing so fast by the   posting of the members and in this regard some spamming &   occurrences are also happening which are beyond our views. So, we are   going to recruit some potential & dedicated members for the   betterment of the Forum for our „Support Team” for the next 2 (Two)  months.

Qualification For Support Team:

* User Must be at least 1 Month Old in this Forum (depend upon his hard work/Reporting)

* NOT Banned Before in this Forum

* Minimum Post Count: 200+ (Unique posts)

* Not belong with ANY FORUM (Staff/Moderator/owner)

* S/He should spend time daily minimum 3 hours.

* S/He should post daily.

* Should inform the staff members if s/he is out of Forum for a maximum period.

* Should be well known with all the rules and regulations of the forum.

* Good reporting skill.

What actually you need to do?

* Report if any user ADVERTISING on the board.

* Report AUTO POSTING BOT

* Report any thread if it is violating our rules.

* Help user around the forum and be active.

* Report Dead Link (s) - Try to replace with working Link

* Solve Problems on Request Zone and Helpdesk section

* Read Rules First, before Click report - Don't report Old Thread or Post.

What will s/he achieve as a Support Team Member

* The best Support Team Member winner for repeatedly 2 (two) months will be the next Moderator.

* Every Support Team Member winner will get Award in every month.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कुछ फोरम मैं प्रशासक इस तरह नियामको को कार्य की लिस्ट देते है -


rule-  1: The Forum will only approve the use  o*****and ***and no other languages.
नियमन कार्य- केवल मान्य भाषा की पोस्ट के आलावा अन्य पर उचित कारवाही की रिपोर्ट की जाय । 

2- Irrelevant or improper reply should not be used, for instance,  if someone writes 'thankkkkkkkksssss...' instead   of thanks then there are unnecessary use of several k or s and Dot . This   kind of unnecessary use of word is called spamming which is forbidden.

नियमन कार्य - स्पेम पोस्टो की तुरंत पहचान कर सर्वर लोड को कम किया जाय । 

 3- Advertisements of other commercial organizations, Forum, website or  blog can not be used

नियमन कार्य - इस विषय पे हमेशा चोकक्ना रहे ओर बिना रिपोर्ट किये एसी पोस्टो पे तुरंत कारवाही करे । 


क्रमश:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

4 -personal emails, mobile number, Address etc. should not be posted on  the forum without permission.

नियमन कार्य- एसी पोस्टो को तुरंत edit किया जाय ,,ओर सदस्य से अनुरोध किया जाय की वे ऐसा ना करे ,,बार -बार पुनः करने पे उनकी रिपोर्ट की जाय ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

5: Unnecessary posts or reply should not be added to increase the  number of posts which will be considered as spamming.
Concurrent posts/comments to same thread is considered as spam here & will be merged; doing the same practice repeatedly may make your ID banned.
Don't copy/paste same reply to several threads within a short period of time, it will also considered as spamming; the same action will be taken as above.

नियमन कार्य - इस विषय पे भी ध्यान देके स्पेम पोस्टो को हटा के सर्वर पे लोड कम किया जाय ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

6 : No one should be harassed through/via Private Massage or Visitor Massage 

नियमन कार्य - सदस्यो को अपमानित करने वाली किसी भी प्रकार की पोस्ट पे तुरंत रिपोर्ट /कारवाही की जाय ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

7 : Any kind of  discouraging or unexpected reply should not be  given/used e. g. „Faltoo  post, bogus post, बेकार सूत्र ”. This kind of  reply can demoralize the  thread opener. 
नियमन कार्य - सूत्रधारक को सूत्र गतिशील रखने मैं रुकावट भरी पोस्टो को सूत्रधारक की शिकायत के बाद उसको हटाने पे रिपोर्ट की जाय ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *किसी भी सूत्र मैं कोण ऑनलाइन है, यह सुविधा बंद कर दी है ! 
> यह नया कार्य है !*


मित्र अपने फोरम के नियामको के कार्य की बात ना लिखे नहीं तो ये सूत्र अन्य दिशा मैं चल जायेगा ।

----------


## onepolitician

ओह, आपके सूत्र का विषय थोडा ऐसे ही है! और अंतरजाल के फोरम के बगैर अगर अंतर्जाल के दुसरे फोरम लिखते ते थोडा जल्दी समाज आता !

क्षमा चाहता हु ! वैसे पोस्ट हटा दी है !




> मित्र अपने फोरम के नियामको के कार्य की बात ना लिखे नहीं तो ये सूत्र अन्य दिशा मैं चल जायेगा ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ओह, आपके सूत्र का विषय थोडा ऐसे ही है! और अंतरजाल के फोरम के बगैर अगर अंतर्जाल के दुसरे फोरम लिखते ते थोडा जल्दी समाज आता !
> 
> क्षमा चाहता हु ! वैसे पोस्ट हटा दी है !


आपको सलाम करता हूँ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अभी लगभग सभी फोरम पे नियामको को नया काम मिला है ,,वो है- चित्रो पे उत्साहवर्ध्न करने वाली पोस्ट नियामको दुवारा नहीं की जाय ,,एक नामी फोरम के नियामक ने फोन पे बताया है की ऐसा निर्देश इसलिए आया है क्योंकि चित्रो की कॉपीराईट पे कानून सख्त हो गया है ,,कोन से चित्र कॉपी राईट है कोन से नहीं ,,सही तरीके से बता पाना मुश्किल है ,,इसलिए नियामको को चित्रो पे उत्साहवर्ध्न करने पे सावधान किया गया है ओर इस तरह की पोस्ट से दूरी ही बनाये रखने को कहा है ॥

----------


## Ranveer

मित्र ,
आपने तो " नियामक " शब्द को काफी बड़ा बना दिया |
मुझे नहीं लगता की नियामक किसी के मनोरंजन से ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण होते हैं कि उनके कार्य के विषय में  जाना जाए | फिर ऐसी जानकारी क्यूँ ?
किसी भी फोरम पर नियामक भी एक सदस्य की तरह ही होतें हैं और इनके कार्य विस्तार की जानकारी में शायद ही किसी को दिलचस्पी हो |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र ,
> आपने तो " नियामक " शब्द को काफी बड़ा बना दिया |
> मुझे नहीं लगता की नियामक किसी के मनोरंजन से ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण होते हैं कि उनके कार्य के विषय में  जाना जाए | फिर ऐसी जानकारी क्यूँ ?
> किसी भी फोरम पर नियामक भी एक सदस्य की तरह ही होतें हैं और इनके कार्य विस्तार की जानकारी में शायद ही किसी को दिलचस्पी हो |


आदरणीय मित्र मैंने कुछ भी नहीं लिखा है ,,99% बाते अन्य फोरम के प्रशासको दुवारा ही सार्वजनिक  जारी की गयी है ,

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

कंटिन्यु करो....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कंटिन्यु करो....


कोशिश जारी है ,,,,,

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> अभी लगभग सभी फोरम पे नियामको को नया काम मिला है ,,वो है- चित्रो पे उत्साहवर्ध्न करने वाली पोस्ट नियामको दुवारा नहीं की जाय ,,एक नामी फोरम के नियामक ने फोन पे बताया है की ऐसा निर्देश इसलिए आया है क्योंकि चित्रो की कॉपीराईट पे कानून सख्त हो गया है ,,कोन से चित्र कॉपी राईट है कोन से नहीं ,,सही तरीके से बता पाना मुश्किल है ,,इसलिए नियामको को चित्रो पे उत्साहवर्ध्न करने पे सावधान किया गया है ओर इस तरह की पोस्ट से दूरी ही बनाये रखने को कहा है ॥


कौन सा  फोरम चाँद भाई जरा बताना तो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कौन सा  फोरम चाँद भाई जरा बताना तो


भाई आपको पी यम किया है नियमो के हिसाब से फोरम का नाम नहीं लिख सकता क्योंकि ये  इस फोरम के नियामको का कार्य है की दूसरे फोरम का नाम वाली पोस्ट को प्रचार समझते हुवे हटाया जाय ओर कारवाही भी की जाय ,,,आप तो खुद भी जाने है भाई ।

----------


## Badtameez

इस मंच पर नियामक हैं 7 लेकिन मौके पर कोई उपलब्ध नहीं रहता। जैसे कि अभी।

----------


## dkj

> अभी लगभग सभी फोरम पे नियामको को नया काम मिला है ,,वो है- चित्रो पे उत्साहवर्ध्न करने वाली पोस्ट नियामको दुवारा नहीं की जाय ,,एक नामी फोरम के नियामक ने फोन पे बताया है की ऐसा निर्देश इसलिए आया है क्योंकि चित्रो की कॉपीराईट पे कानून सख्त हो गया है ,,कोन से चित्र कॉपी राईट है कोन से नहीं ,,सही तरीके से बता पाना मुश्किल है ,,इसलिए नियामको को चित्रो पे उत्साहवर्ध्न करने पे सावधान किया गया है ओर इस तरह की पोस्ट से दूरी ही बनाये रखने को कहा है ॥


इस कानून का उल्लघंन तो खुले आम जारी है  नियामक क्या कर रहे हैं?

----------


## dkj

> कॉपीराईट पे कानून सख्त हो गया है ,,कोन से चित्र कॉपी राईट है कोन से नहीं


 ...कानून.................

----------


## dkj

कॉपीराईट क्या है?
'कॉपीराईट' एक ऐसे कानून का नाम है, जो किसी व्यक्ति को उसके बौद्धिक, कलात्मक, विचारात्मक, क्रियात्मक तथा मौलिक सृजन का मालिक बनाता है और यह स्वतंत्रता देता है कि वह अपनी बनायी हुई वस्तु का चाहे जैसे प्रयोग करे। कोई गैर व्यक्ति उसकी लिखित अनुमति (ईमेल भी लिखित अनुमति मानी जाती है) के बिना उसकी वस्तु का प्रयोग नहीं कर सकता।
उदाहरणार्थ, मान लीजिए आप कोई चित्र बना रहे हैं तो उस चित्र को आप जैसे ही पूरा करते हैं, उस पर आपका कॉपीराईट अधिकार (मालिकाना हक) हो जाता है। अब अगर कोई दूसरा व्यक्ति उस चित्र का प्रयोग करना चाहेगा, तो उसे आपसे अनुमति लेनी होगी। यदि वह आपकी लिखित अनुमति के बिना आपके चित्र का प्रयोग करता है, तो आप उस पर मुकदमा ठोक सकते हैं। मात्र चित्र पर ही नहीं, आप द्वारा निर्मित अन्य मौलिक उत्पादों (कलाकृति, मूर्ति, पेंटिंग, लेख, पुस्तक, सीडी, सॉफ्टवेयर, रिकॉर्डिंग आदि) पर भी कॉपीराईट नियमों का यही प्रावधान है। 

कॉपीराईट नियमों का उल्लंघन व दण्ड का प्रावधान:

----------


## dkj

कॉपीराईट नियमों का उल्लंघन व दण्ड का प्रावधान:
हमारे यहाँ (भारत में) प्रावधान है कि रचनाकार की मृत्यु के साठ साल बाद तक उसकी रचनाओं पर उसके कानूनी वारिसों का अधिकार रहता है अतः किसी भी रचनाकार द्वारा निर्मित किसी वस्तु का उसकी अथवा उसके उत्तराधिकारी की अनुमति के बिना किसी भी रुप में आंशिक या पूर्ण रुप से प्रयोग करना कॉपीराईट नियमों का सरासर उल्लंघन व कानूनी जुर्म है। कानून इसे चोरी मानता है। भारत में कॉपीराईट-नियमों का उल्लंघन करने पर कठोर कारावास एवं भारी जुर्माने जैसी सजाओं का प्रावधान है।

----------


## dkj

कॉपीराईट का शाब्दिक अर्थ है कलाकार या लेखक का स्वंय के सृजन पर मालिकाना हक। जब कॉपीराईट कानून के तहत संरक्षित रचना का किसी के द्वारा मूल रचनाकार की जानकारी या मर्जी के बिना इस्तेमाल किया जाता है तो उसे कॉपीराईट कानून का उल्लंघन कहा जाता है। इंटरनेट के जमाने में कॉपीराईट एक्ट की प्रासंगिकता स्वंयसिद्ध है, क्योंकि आजकल सबसे ज्यादा कॉपीराईट कानून को तोड़ा जा रहा है। कट-पेस्ट का चलन इस कदर बढ़ गया है कि मौलिकता किसी अंधेरे के गर्त में चली गई है। बावजूद इसके इसकी फिक्र किसी को नहीं है। छपास की भूख के आगे सभी तरह का नशा कमतर है। पड़ताल से जाहिर है कि कोई भी प्रकाशक रचनाओं की मौलिकता का सत्यापन नहीं करता है। फिल्म इंडस्ट्री की हालत इस संदर्भ में सबसे ज्यादा खराब है। गीत, संगीत और स्क्रिप्ट की चोरी यहाँ बेहद ही आम है। फिल्म इंडस्ट्री के नामचीन रचनाकार भी इस तरह के कृत्य करने से कोई गुरेज नहीं करते हैं।

----------


## dkj

कुछ दिनों पहले प्रख्यात उपन्यासकार श्री चेतन भगत ने भी ‘थ्री इडियट्स; के निर्माता पर अपने उपन्यास ‘फाइव प्वाइंट’ के कुछ अंश की चोरी का आरोप लगाया था।  हालांकि हम इन दोनों घटनाओं को कॉपीराईट कानून से जोड़कर नहीं देख सकते हैं, क्योंकि प्लेगिएरिज्म और कॉपीराईट में भिन्नता है। फिर भी प्लेगिएरिज्म और कॉपीराईट के बीच चोली-दामन का रिश्ता तो जरुर है। सच कहा जाए तो दोनों एक-दूसरे से अलग रहकर भी एक-दूसरे से जुड़े हुए हैं।

----------


## dkj

फिलहाल भारत में कॉपीराईट एक्ट में संशोधन का प्रस्ताव है, लेकिन यह संशोधन सिर्फ गीत व संगीत से जुड़ा हुआ है। इस मामले में अंर्तराष्ट्रीय परिदृश्य भारत से काफी बेहतर है। आस्ट्रिया और जर्मनी में कॉपीराईट एक्ट से जुड़े हुए नियमावली कलाकारों और लेखकों के अनुकूल है। वहाँ पर मूल कलाकार व लेखक को ताउम्र उनकी रचनाओं के लिए रायल्टी मिलता है। इस तरह के कानून से कम-से-कम कलाकारों और लेखकों का उनकी रचनाओं पर मालिकाना हक हमेशा बना रहता है।

----------


## dkj

यदि चोर आपके देश में रहता है तो आप उस पर मुकदमा कर सकते हैं। कोई बहुत बड़ा आफ़त वाला काम नहीं है आपके लिए, सिर्फ़ सिविल कोर्ट में कॉपीराइट उल्लंघन का मुकदमा करना है। मुकदमा करने से पहले लीगल नोटिस भेजा जा सकता है, अधिकतर सीनाज़ोर इस लीगल नोटिस के मिलने से ही हिल जाते हैं, क्योंकि यकीन मानिए कोर्ट में तो वे भी नहीं जाना चाहेंगे।
उस व्यक्ति के वेब होस्ट से शिकायत कर सकते हैं। अधिकतर वेबहोस्ट इस तरह के मामलों को गंभीरता से लेते हैं और यदि आपकी बात में सच्चाई है तो वे अमुक व्यक्ति को या तो आपका माल हटाने को कहेंगे या फिर उनको सूचित किए बिना उनकी वेबसाइट/ब्लॉग को क्लीन-बोल्ड कर देंगे। यदि ब्लॉग ब्लॉगस्पॉट या वर्डप्रैस.कॉम जैसी सेवा पर है तो आपका काम अधिक आसान होगा क्योंकि ये लोग ऐसे मामलों को बर्दाश्त करने वालों में से नहीं हैं।

----------


## dkj

चोरी की बात तो यहाँ तक है कि बड़ी-२ कंपनियाँ तक कान पकड़ जाती हैं आम लोगों के सामने। अभी हाल ही की बात है, यहीं दिल्ली के एक परिचित, जो कि मेरी तरह शौकिया फोटोग्राफ़र है, द्वारा ली एक फोटो को बिना उनकी अनुमति के निकोन (nikon) वालों ने अपने विज्ञापन में छाप दिया था। जैसे ही उस परिचित को पता चला वह चढ़ दौड़ा निकोन (nikon) वालों पर और निकोन (nikon) वाले भी कदाचित्* कोई कोर्ट आदि का चक्कर नहीं लगाना चाहते थे इसलिए दोनो पार्टियों ने आपस में ही समझौता कर लिया जिसके तहत निकोन (nikon) वालों ने कुछ हर्जाना आदि देकर अपनी जान छुड़ाई। और इससे पहले एक अन्य प्रसिद्ध हाई-प्रोफाईल मामला तब हुआ था जब लगभग आठ-नौ महीने पहले याहू के मलयालम पोर्टल पर एक ब्लॉगर का चोरी किया लेख पूर्ण रूप में छाप दिया गया था बिना किसी अनुमति के और हल्ला मचने पर याहू ने दोष मढ़ दिया अपने माल के सप्लायर वेबदुनिया पर और सरेआम माफ़ी भी माँगी। रुचिकर बात यह रही कि पढ़ने में आया कि याहू द्वारा माफ़ी माँगने के कुछ ही दिन के भीतर याहू की भारतीय शाखा के कन्टेन्ट हेड (content head) अजय नाम्बियार और मनोरंजन हेड (head of entertainment) नियती सेनगुप्ता ने अपने-२ पदों से इस्तीफ़े दे दिए।

साभार दुनिया मेरी नजर में

----------


## dkj

मैं तो flickr से ही फोटो लेता हूं। कैसे पता चलेगा कि कोई फोटो पब्लिक डोमेन में है या नहीं। 

इसका उत्तर  यूँ दिया:

, फ्लिकर पर कोई फोटो पब्लिक डोमेन में नहीं है, सभी कॉपीराईट के अंतर्गत उनके मालिकों की संपत्ति हैं। लेकिन बहुत लोगों ने फ्लिकर पर अपनी फोटो क्रिएटिव कॉमन्स (creative commons) लाइसेन्स के अंतर्गत रखी हुई हैं जिसके अनुसार आप उनका प्रयोग कर सकते हैं बशर्ते आप लाईसेन्स ले नियमों और शर्तों का पालन करें। आप फ्लिकर पर किसी भी फोटो को क्लिक कर उसके पेज पर पहुँच सकते हैं। वहाँ पर दाहिने ओर साइडबार में “Additional Information” के नीचे फोटो के लाइसेन्स संबन्धी जानकारी होती है। यदि “All rights reserved” लिखा है तो आप बिना अनुमति फोटो का प्रयोग नहीं कर सकते। लेकिन यदि क्रिएटिव कॉमन का ज़िक्र है तो उस पर क्लिक कर लाईसेन्स की शर्तों को पढ़िए और फिर उन शर्तों का पालन करते हुए आप उस फोटो का प्रयोग उसके मालिक की अनुमति के बिना भी कर सकते हैं क्योंकि ऐसी स्थिति में क्रिएटिव कॉमन लाइसेन्स के अंतर्गत अपने माल को डाल उन्होंने आपको प्रयोग करने की अनुमति दे दी है बशर्ते आप लाइसेन्स का पालन करें। मैंने भी इस ब्लॉग पर अपने पिछले कुछ लेखों में फ्लिकर से लिए हुए कुछ फोटो आदि प्रयोग किए हैं लेकिन वे सब क्रिएटिव कॉमन लाइसेन्स के अंतर्गत हैं और लाइसेन्स का मैंने पूर्ण रूप से अपने लेख में पालन किया है।

----------


## dkj

ैंने किसी साइट से अर्जुन सिंह या ब्रिटनी का फोटो उठाया (जो कि सेलेब्रिटी हैं, और इनके फोटो सर्वत्र उपलब्ध हैं) तो क्या वो भी चोरी हुई?

----------


## dkj

बात सर्वत्र उपलब्ध होने की नहीं है। मैं यदि अपने घर के सामने वाले बाग़ में मौजूद एक गुलाब की फोटो लेता हूँ तो वह फोटो मेरा माल है। फूल तो सभी के लिए उपलब्ध है, कोई भी उसकी फोटो ले सकता है, जो फोटो लेगा वह फोटो उसका माल है। लेकिन यहाँ बात पब्लिक फिगर (public figure) की हो रही है। कॉपीराइट तो हर हाल में फोटो खींचने वाले का ही है, प्रश्न है कि क्या आप उसे बिना अनुमति प्रयोग कर सकते हैं कि नहीं। जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है, पब्लिक फिगर (public figure) या सेलेब्रिटी (celebrity) आदि का कोई फोटो जो हर जगह उपलब्ध है(जैसे प्रोमोशनल माल) उसका प्रयोग आप कर सकते हैं लेकिन यदि मैंने कोई खास फोटो खींचे हैं(फैशन शो में, या फोटोशूट में आदि) तो आप उनका प्रयोग मेरी अनुमति बिना नहीं कर सकते।

----------


## dkj

और, क्या ये भी चोरी हुई कि किसी फोटो को इंटरनेट से उठाकर उसमें फोटो औजार से कुछ अदला-बदली कर इस्तेमाल कर लिया?

----------


## dkj

जी बिलकुल, यह भी उतना ही संगीन अपराध है जितना कि फोटो या इमेज को उसके मूल रूप में प्रयोग करना। गौरतलब बात है कि अभी मैंने अनिल जी को फ्लिकर पर मौजूद तस्वीरों के बारे में बताते हुए क्रिएटिव कॉमन लाइसेन्स का ज़िक्र किया है वह लाइसेन्स भी हर बार आपको मूल रचना में बदलाव करने की अनुमति नहीं देता। यदि इस लाइसेन्स में no derivatives की शर्त है तो आप मूल रचना में कोई बदलाव नहीं कर सकते।

----------


## dkj

क्या अब भी उन चित्रों को जहा से उठाया है उनको श्रेय दे दें?

----------


## dkj

श्रेय देने से काम नहीं बनेगा ना!! पहले देखिए कि जो जिसका माल आपने उठाया है वह किसी लाइसेन्स के अंतर्गत प्रयोग करने की अनुमति देता है कि नहीं। यदि नहीं तो या तो आप लिखित अनुमति(ईमेल भी लिखित अनुमति होती है) ले सकते हैं और यदि आपका मन नहीं है तो मत लीजिए अनुमति लेकिन ऐसा करने पर आपके ऊपर सदैव एक तलवार टंगी रहेगी कि उक्त माल का मालिक कभी भी आपको अदालत ले जा सकता है!!

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

चंदर जी संपर्क करें

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

सूत्र गतिमान कीजिये त्रिलोकेश जी/

----------


## ingole

*धन्यबाद dkj भाई .. कोपी राईट के बारे में इतनी अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी देने के लिए.*

----------


## calvitf

*नियामको के कार्य व कोपी राईट के बारे में इतनी अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी देने के लिए. दोनों मित्रो को शुक्रिया 
लेकिन और सदस्य की ज़िम्मेदारी के बारे मे भी अवगत कराये।*

----------


## AVF000

_एक अच्छी जानकारी के लिये मित्र आपका शुक्रगुज़ार हूँ। जहाँ तक मेरा मानना है कि सामान्यः किसी भी सदस्य को इस बात की कम ही जानकारी है। 
हार्दिक धन्यवाद।_ 


> इस कानून का उल्लघंन तो खुले आम जारी है  नियामक क्या कर रहे हैं?





> कॉपीराईट क्या है?
> 'कॉपीराईट' एक ऐसे कानून का नाम है, जो किसी व्यक्ति को उसके बौद्धिक, कलात्मक, विचारात्मक, क्रियात्मक तथा मौलिक सृजन का मालिक बनाता है और यह स्वतंत्रता देता है कि वह अपनी बनायी हुई वस्तु का चाहे जैसे प्रयोग करे। कोई गैर व्यक्ति उसकी लिखित अनुमति (ईमेल भी लिखित अनुमति मानी जाती है) के बिना उसकी वस्तु का प्रयोग नहीं कर सकता।
> उदाहरणार्थ, मान लीजिए आप कोई चित्र बना रहे हैं तो उस चित्र को आप जैसे ही पूरा करते हैं, उस पर आपका कॉपीराईट अधिकार (मालिकाना हक) हो जाता है। अब अगर कोई दूसरा व्यक्ति उस चित्र का प्रयोग करना चाहेगा, तो उसे आपसे अनुमति लेनी होगी। यदि वह आपकी लिखित अनुमति के बिना आपके चित्र का प्रयोग करता है, तो आप उस पर मुकदमा ठोक सकते हैं। मात्र चित्र पर ही नहीं, आप द्वारा निर्मित अन्य मौलिक उत्पादों (कलाकृति, मूर्ति, पेंटिंग, लेख, पुस्तक, सीडी, सॉफ्टवेयर, रिकॉर्डिंग आदि) पर भी कॉपीराईट नियमों का यही प्रावधान है। 
> 
> कॉपीराईट नियमों का उल्लंघन व दण्ड का प्रावधान:





> कॉपीराईट नियमों का उल्लंघन व दण्ड का प्रावधान:
> हमारे यहाँ (भारत में) प्रावधान है कि रचनाकार की मृत्यु के साठ साल बाद तक उसकी रचनाओं पर उसके कानूनी वारिसों का अधिकार रहता है अतः किसी भी रचनाकार द्वारा निर्मित किसी वस्तु का उसकी अथवा उसके उत्तराधिकारी की अनुमति के बिना किसी भी रुप में आंशिक या पूर्ण रुप से प्रयोग करना कॉपीराईट नियमों का सरासर उल्लंघन व कानूनी जुर्म है। कानून इसे चोरी मानता है। भारत में कॉपीराईट-नियमों का उल्लंघन करने पर कठोर कारावास एवं भारी जुर्माने जैसी सजाओं का प्रावधान है।





> कॉपीराईट का शाब्दिक अर्थ है कलाकार या लेखक का स्वंय के सृजन पर मालिकाना हक। जब कॉपीराईट कानून के तहत संरक्षित रचना का किसी के द्वारा मूल रचनाकार की जानकारी या मर्जी के बिना इस्तेमाल किया जाता है तो उसे कॉपीराईट कानून का उल्लंघन कहा जाता है। इंटरनेट के जमाने में कॉपीराईट एक्ट की प्रासंगिकता स्वंयसिद्ध है, क्योंकि आजकल सबसे ज्यादा कॉपीराईट कानून को तोड़ा जा रहा है। कट-पेस्ट का चलन इस कदर बढ़ गया है कि मौलिकता किसी अंधेरे के गर्त में चली गई है। बावजूद इसके इसकी फिक्र किसी को नहीं है। छपास की भूख के आगे सभी तरह का नशा कमतर है। पड़ताल से जाहिर है कि कोई भी प्रकाशक रचनाओं की मौलिकता का सत्यापन नहीं करता है। फिल्म इंडस्ट्री की हालत इस संदर्भ में सबसे ज्यादा खराब है। गीत, संगीत और स्क्रिप्ट की चोरी यहाँ बेहद ही आम है। फिल्म इंडस्ट्री के नामचीन रचनाकार भी इस तरह के कृत्य करने से कोई गुरेज नहीं करते हैं।





> कुछ दिनों पहले प्रख्यात उपन्यासकार श्री चेतन भगत ने भी ‘थ्री इडियट्स; के निर्माता पर अपने उपन्यास ‘फाइव प्वाइंट’ के कुछ अंश की चोरी का आरोप लगाया था।  हालांकि हम इन दोनों घटनाओं को कॉपीराईट कानून से जोड़कर नहीं देख सकते हैं, क्योंकि प्लेगिएरिज्म और कॉपीराईट में भिन्नता है। फिर भी प्लेगिएरिज्म और कॉपीराईट के बीच चोली-दामन का रिश्ता तो जरुर है। सच कहा जाए तो दोनों एक-दूसरे से अलग रहकर भी एक-दूसरे से जुड़े हुए हैं।





> फिलहाल भारत में कॉपीराईट एक्ट में संशोधन का प्रस्ताव है, लेकिन यह संशोधन सिर्फ गीत व संगीत से जुड़ा हुआ है। इस मामले में अंर्तराष्ट्रीय परिदृश्य भारत से काफी बेहतर है। आस्ट्रिया और जर्मनी में कॉपीराईट एक्ट से जुड़े हुए नियमावली कलाकारों और लेखकों के अनुकूल है। वहाँ पर मूल कलाकार व लेखक को ताउम्र उनकी रचनाओं के लिए रायल्टी मिलता है। इस तरह के कानून से कम-से-कम कलाकारों और लेखकों का उनकी रचनाओं पर मालिकाना हक हमेशा बना रहता है।





> यदि चोर आपके देश में रहता है तो आप उस पर मुकदमा कर सकते हैं। कोई बहुत बड़ा आफ़त वाला काम नहीं है आपके लिए, सिर्फ़ सिविल कोर्ट में कॉपीराइट उल्लंघन का मुकदमा करना है। मुकदमा करने से पहले लीगल नोटिस भेजा जा सकता है, अधिकतर सीनाज़ोर इस लीगल नोटिस के मिलने से ही हिल जाते हैं, क्योंकि यकीन मानिए कोर्ट में तो वे भी नहीं जाना चाहेंगे।
> उस व्यक्ति के वेब होस्ट से शिकायत कर सकते हैं। अधिकतर वेबहोस्ट इस तरह के मामलों को गंभीरता से लेते हैं और यदि आपकी बात में सच्चाई है तो वे अमुक व्यक्ति को या तो आपका माल हटाने को कहेंगे या फिर उनको सूचित किए बिना उनकी वेबसाइट/ब्लॉग को क्लीन-बोल्ड कर देंगे। यदि ब्लॉग ब्लॉगस्पॉट या वर्डप्रैस.कॉम जैसी सेवा पर है तो आपका काम अधिक आसान होगा क्योंकि ये लोग ऐसे मामलों को बर्दाश्त करने वालों में से नहीं हैं।





> चोरी की बात तो यहाँ तक है कि बड़ी-२ कंपनियाँ तक कान पकड़ जाती हैं आम लोगों के सामने। अभी हाल ही की बात है, यहीं दिल्ली के एक परिचित, जो कि मेरी तरह शौकिया फोटोग्राफ़र है, द्वारा ली एक फोटो को बिना उनकी अनुमति के निकोन (nikon) वालों ने अपने विज्ञापन में छाप दिया था। जैसे ही उस परिचित को पता चला वह चढ़ दौड़ा निकोन (nikon) वालों पर और निकोन (nikon) वाले भी कदाचित्* कोई कोर्ट आदि का चक्कर नहीं लगाना चाहते थे इसलिए दोनो पार्टियों ने आपस में ही समझौता कर लिया जिसके तहत निकोन (nikon) वालों ने कुछ हर्जाना आदि देकर अपनी जान छुड़ाई। और इससे पहले एक अन्य प्रसिद्ध हाई-प्रोफाईल मामला तब हुआ था जब लगभग आठ-नौ महीने पहले याहू के मलयालम पोर्टल पर एक ब्लॉगर का चोरी किया लेख पूर्ण रूप में छाप दिया गया था बिना किसी अनुमति के और हल्ला मचने पर याहू ने दोष मढ़ दिया अपने माल के सप्लायर वेबदुनिया पर और सरेआम माफ़ी भी माँगी। रुचिकर बात यह रही कि पढ़ने में आया कि याहू द्वारा माफ़ी माँगने के कुछ ही दिन के भीतर याहू की भारतीय शाखा के कन्टेन्ट हेड (content head) अजय नाम्बियार और मनोरंजन हेड (head of entertainment) नियती सेनगुप्ता ने अपने-२ पदों से इस्तीफ़े दे दिए।
> 
> साभार दुनिया मेरी नजर में





> मैं तो flickr से ही फोटो लेता हूं। कैसे पता चलेगा कि कोई फोटो पब्लिक डोमेन में है या नहीं। 
> 
> इसका उत्तर  यूँ दिया:
> 
> , फ्लिकर पर कोई फोटो पब्लिक डोमेन में नहीं है, सभी कॉपीराईट के अंतर्गत उनके मालिकों की संपत्ति हैं। लेकिन बहुत लोगों ने फ्लिकर पर अपनी फोटो क्रिएटिव कॉमन्स (creative commons) लाइसेन्स के अंतर्गत रखी हुई हैं जिसके अनुसार आप उनका प्रयोग कर सकते हैं बशर्ते आप लाईसेन्स ले नियमों और शर्तों का पालन करें। आप फ्लिकर पर किसी भी फोटो को क्लिक कर उसके पेज पर पहुँच सकते हैं। वहाँ पर दाहिने ओर साइडबार में “Additional Information” के नीचे फोटो के लाइसेन्स संबन्धी जानकारी होती है। यदि “All rights reserved” लिखा है तो आप बिना अनुमति फोटो का प्रयोग नहीं कर सकते। लेकिन यदि क्रिएटिव कॉमन का ज़िक्र है तो उस पर क्लिक कर लाईसेन्स की शर्तों को पढ़िए और फिर उन शर्तों का पालन करते हुए आप उस फोटो का प्रयोग उसके मालिक की अनुमति के बिना भी कर सकते हैं क्योंकि ऐसी स्थिति में क्रिएटिव कॉमन लाइसेन्स के अंतर्गत अपने माल को डाल उन्होंने आपको प्रयोग करने की अनुमति दे दी है बशर्ते आप लाइसेन्स का पालन करें। मैंने भी इस ब्लॉग पर अपने पिछले कुछ लेखों में फ्लिकर से लिए हुए कुछ फोटो आदि प्रयोग किए हैं लेकिन वे सब क्रिएटिव कॉमन लाइसेन्स के अंतर्गत हैं और लाइसेन्स का मैंने पूर्ण रूप से अपने लेख में पालन किया है।





> ैंने किसी साइट से अर्जुन सिंह या ब्रिटनी का फोटो उठाया (जो कि सेलेब्रिटी हैं, और इनके फोटो सर्वत्र उपलब्ध हैं) तो क्या वो भी चोरी हुई?





> बात सर्वत्र उपलब्ध होने की नहीं है। मैं यदि अपने घर के सामने वाले बाग़ में मौजूद एक गुलाब की फोटो लेता हूँ तो वह फोटो मेरा माल है। फूल तो सभी के लिए उपलब्ध है, कोई भी उसकी फोटो ले सकता है, जो फोटो लेगा वह फोटो उसका माल है। लेकिन यहाँ बात पब्लिक फिगर (public figure) की हो रही है। कॉपीराइट तो हर हाल में फोटो खींचने वाले का ही है, प्रश्न है कि क्या आप उसे बिना अनुमति प्रयोग कर सकते हैं कि नहीं। जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है, पब्लिक फिगर (public figure) या सेलेब्रिटी (celebrity) आदि का कोई फोटो जो हर जगह उपलब्ध है(जैसे प्रोमोशनल माल) उसका प्रयोग आप कर सकते हैं लेकिन यदि मैंने कोई खास फोटो खींचे हैं(फैशन शो में, या फोटोशूट में आदि) तो आप उनका प्रयोग मेरी अनुमति बिना नहीं कर सकते।





> और, क्या ये भी चोरी हुई कि किसी फोटो को इंटरनेट से उठाकर उसमें फोटो औजार से कुछ अदला-बदली कर इस्तेमाल कर लिया?





> जी बिलकुल, यह भी उतना ही संगीन अपराध है जितना कि फोटो या इमेज को उसके मूल रूप में प्रयोग करना। गौरतलब बात है कि अभी मैंने अनिल जी को फ्लिकर पर मौजूद तस्वीरों के बारे में बताते हुए क्रिएटिव कॉमन लाइसेन्स का ज़िक्र किया है वह लाइसेन्स भी हर बार आपको मूल रचना में बदलाव करने की अनुमति नहीं देता। यदि इस लाइसेन्स में no derivatives की शर्त है तो आप मूल रचना में कोई बदलाव नहीं कर सकते।





> क्या अब भी उन चित्रों को जहा से उठाया है उनको श्रेय दे दें?





> श्रेय देने से काम नहीं बनेगा ना!! पहले देखिए कि जो जिसका माल आपने उठाया है वह किसी लाइसेन्स के अंतर्गत प्रयोग करने की अनुमति देता है कि नहीं। यदि नहीं तो या तो आप लिखित अनुमति(ईमेल भी लिखित अनुमति होती है) ले सकते हैं और यदि आपका मन नहीं है तो मत लीजिए अनुमति लेकिन ऐसा करने पर आपके ऊपर सदैव एक तलवार टंगी रहेगी कि उक्त माल का मालिक कभी भी आपको अदालत ले जा सकता है!!

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

शुक्र है........... 

dkj जी.......... आप ने बहुत मेहनत से इस गंभीर विषय पर रोशनी डाली......... और मुझे इस विषय पर जानकारी दी......... आशा है सदस्य अब अपनी मौलिक रचनाओ का प्रयोग करेंगे.........

----------


## ingole

> *नियामको के कार्य व कोपी राईट के बारे में इतनी अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी देने के लिए. दोनों मित्रो को शुक्रिया 
> लेकिन और सदस्य की ज़िम्मेदारी के बारे मे भी अवगत कराये।*


*ये तो बहुत जरूरी है  यार. सदस्यों को भी उनकी जिम्मेदारी के बारे में कुछ बताइए......*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

*हमारे फोरम के नियामकों के बारे में क्या khyaal है? 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *हमारे फोरम के नियामकों के बारे में क्या khyaal है? 
> *


रज्जी ,,ख्याल,  विचार , प्रशंसा ,,आलोचना सभी कुछ है ,,पर ये सूत्र का विषय नहीं है ,अत; क्षमा चाहूँगा । 
इस सूत्र मैं केवल अंतर्जाल मैं मोजूद अनेकों दूसरे फोरम पे नियामक केसे कार्य कर रहे है ,

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> रज्जी ,,ख्याल,  विचार , प्रशंसा ,,आलोचना सभी कुछ है ,,पर ये सूत्र का विषय नहीं है ,अत; क्षमा चाहूँगा । 
> इस सूत्र मैं केवल अंतर्जाल मैं मोजूद अनेकों दूसरे फोरम पे नियामक केसे कार्य कर रहे है ,


हा हा
जब क्षमा ही चाह रहे हो फिर आपको क्या कहें अब/

----------


## aksh

मित्र dkj से एक जानकारी लेना चाहूँगा कि यदि कोई कहानी मैंने लिखी है तो क्या कोई दूसरा व्यक्ति उसे मेरे से अनुमति लिए बिना नहीं छाप सकता..?? क्या ऐसा अधिकार मुझे स्वतः ही मिल जाता है या फिर मेरे पास मेरी लिखी हुयी कहानी का कोपी राईट होने पर ही ऐसा अधिकार मुझे प्राप्त होगा..?? 

अर्थात ये कहना कहाँ तक सही है कि मैंने कहानी लिखी तो उस पर मेरा अधिकार हो गया ?? मेरे विचार से तो अगर कहानी मैंने लिखी पर उसे अपने नाम से कोपी राईट नहीं करवाया तो वो कहानी जिसके भी हाथ लग जायेगी वो उसी की हो जायेगी.

मेरे विचार से कोपी राईट का ये क़ानून उसी तरह से कार्य करता है जिस प्रकार से पेटेंट का क़ानून कार्य करता है.

----------


## Aljheta

> मित्र dkj से एक जानकारी लेना चाहूँगा कि यदि कोई कहानी मैंने लिखी है तो क्या कोई दूसरा व्यक्ति उसे मेरे से अनुमति लिए बिना नहीं छाप सकता..?? क्या ऐसा अधिकार मुझे स्वतः ही मिल जाता है या फिर मेरे पास मेरी लिखी हुयी कहानी का कोपी राईट होने पर ही ऐसा अधिकार मुझे प्राप्त होगा..?? 
> 
> अर्थात ये कहना कहाँ तक सही है कि मैंने कहानी लिखी तो उस पर मेरा अधिकार हो गया ?? मेरे विचार से तो अगर कहानी मैंने लिखी पर उसे अपने नाम से कोपी राईट नहीं करवाया तो वो कहानी जिसके भी हाथ लग जायेगी वो उसी की हो जायेगी.
> 
> मेरे विचार से कोपी राईट का ये क़ानून उसी तरह से कार्य करता है जिस प्रकार से पेटेंट का क़ानून कार्य करता है.


सत्य वचन महाराज /आजकल जब बड़े बड़े निर्माता विदेशी फिल्मों  की कहानी में मामूली सा परिवर्तन करके खुद लेखक बन जाते हैं तो छोटे मोटे लेखकों के हित की सुरक्षा कौन कर सकता है /जिसकी लाठी उसकी भैंस /

----------


## satya_anveshi

शानदार सूत्र था........... :clap:

----------

